# Protein Intake



## desertrock (Mar 27, 2016)

I've been kinda confused about how much protein I should be taking in. Recently I tried increasing my intake from 1 to 1.5 grams per lb of bodyweight, but it has made me feel kinda crappy with loss of appetite, and I think I even caught the flu because of it. What's your recommendation and do you only count the protein from good quality sources like meat? What about dairy protein vs. meat protein, does it matter.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 27, 2016)

You did not catch a flu from protons. You may have experienced protein shits, but that would be due to too much protons and not enough fiber. Trust me I've been there. 
Meat protons are always gonna be better IMO. His name espcapes me but this dude did a bunch of studies on muscle growth and found that "eating flesh to gain flesh" was the best course. Although pretty much all my protein is evenly split between dairy and meats so I can't really say what works better......
As far as counting goes, everyone will swear by something different. You gotta play with it for a while to find what works best but a general good rule of thumb is 1g per lb of bodyweight.


----------



## mickems (Mar 27, 2016)

imo, meat and egg protein is better. milk protein in the form of whey would be 2nd for me. milk is ok but has too much sugar/carbs for my needs.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 27, 2016)

if your kidneys are not operating at full efficiency you can have problems, i would suggest just to rule it out


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 27, 2016)

Edit: ignore this I'm an idiot.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2016)

That's not the flu. It's bovine spongiform encephalopathy.  Google it.

Cut down to .8g/kg of bodyweight and it should go away on its own.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 27, 2016)

Lmao caught a flu from eating protein never heard that one....
Your question is open to many diffrent opinions because u dont have your goals so no one can tell u how much to take ????
What's your goal in fitness ?


----------



## desertrock (Mar 27, 2016)

Goal is to gain maximum muscle. AAS involved.

Obviously I didn't mean I got infected by the protein, but suddenly upping my protein intake by 100 grams is a pretty radical change in diet and could've temporarily affected my immune system as well. I'm sure I'd get used to it though if I were to keep it at that high level.

Kidneys? Yeah, I can have 'em checked out... but I think there's really no reason to expect there's anything wrong with them. Just seems a bit hypochondric to me considering I've been doing fine on 1 g/lb which is already considered a high protein intake in medical terms.


5 eggs
300g chicken
133g beef
150g cottage cheese
= 127 g protein

The trace protein I get from rice, veggies, oats etc. amounts to 100 grams, so total about 230 grams (my weight 205). Would this be enough? This is already more than I'm used to eating. I could also drop the cheese in favor of more beef.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 27, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> ...flu from protons.



I got the flue from neutrons, but from protons? ....I don't know...


----------



## BadBoys (Mar 28, 2016)

desertrock said:


> Goal is to gain maximum muscle. AAS involved.
> 
> Obviously I didn't mean I got infected by the protein, but suddenly upping my protein intake by 100 grams is a pretty radical change in diet and could've temporarily affected my immune system as well. I'm sure I'd get used to it though if I were to keep it at that high level.
> 
> ...



230 for a person 205 is perfect bro.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 28, 2016)

desertrock said:


> 5 eggs
> 300g chicken
> 133g beef
> 150g cottage cheese
> ...



100 grams of protein from carb sources? That'd be like 10 cups of oats per day... how many calories do you take in total?


----------



## desertrock (Mar 28, 2016)

TheLupinator said:


> 100 grams of protein from carb sources? That'd be like 10 cups of oats per day... how many calories do you take in total?



I'm taking in 4k total. I don't know how much a cup is, but 200g of oats has 30g of protein. 300g of rice has 21g protein. Then some from veggies (I eat a bunch of 'em) and about 30-40 grams from post-workout drink, so that's easily a 100 grams.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 28, 2016)

desertrock said:


> I'm taking in 4k total. I don't know how much a cup is, but 200g of oats has 30g of protons. 300g of rice has 21g protons. Then some from veggies (I eat a bunch of 'em) and about 30-40 grams from post-workout drink, so that's easily a 100 grams.



What kind of rice are you eating that has 21g of protons in 300g????


----------



## desertrock (Mar 28, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> What kind of rice are you eating that has 21g of protons in 300g????



Umm, normal long grain rice I guess?? Talking about uncooked weight.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 29, 2016)

There's no real rule on how much protein you should consume..but generally the more you weigh the more protein you can consume, also the more muscle mass you already have to fat ratio you will also need to consume more protein. I try to keep my protein high always..I'd say everyone in here does...I think I'm around 280-300g of protein a day...it's easy to keep it high when you're not cutting carbs/fat but when u start cutting it can be a bitch to keep it that high..mainly cuz i hate fuking chicken.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 29, 2016)

desertrock said:


> Talking about uncooked weight.



Oh ok That makes sense


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> There's no real rule on how much protein you should consume..but generally the more you weigh the more protein you can consume, also the more muscle mass you already have to fat ratio you will also need to consume more protein. I try to keep my protein high always..I'd say everyone in here does...I think I'm around 280-300g of protein a day...it's easy to keep it high when you're not cutting carbs/fat but when u start cutting it can be a bitch to keep it that high..mainly cuz i hate fuking chicken.



SFG loves ****ing chicken.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 30, 2016)

TheLupinator said:


> 100 grams of protein from carb sources? That'd be like 10 cups of oats per day... how many calories do you take in total?



You can eat Lentils. It's like 28g of protein for 100g (uncooked weight).

Chickpeas will have 20.5g of protein per 100g (uncooked weight).

Dried peas will have 24g or so.

So getting 100g of proteins from carb sources is not such a big deal.

It doesn't have to amount to mountains of food, if you know how to cook it for the purpose of being compact (less water). Of course, it wont be as tasty, but it will do the job (and if you add olive oil, nuts ans shit, it may even be -a bit- tasty).

The only problem for me is that after consuming for a while protein from carb sources, I start to be carb tolerant and I start to accumulate fat more rapidly (and I start to retain water).

Note: For you to get all the amino acids you need (complete protein), you need to combine legumes and grains (for example: black beans and brown rice).

Conclusion: Yuck dude! Get your protein from meat.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 30, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> SFG loves ****ing chicken.



This is good to know.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2016)

Love lentils soup. I make lentils soup every week. It's so easy. I should show u guys how to make it  and it good as fukk. I make it with a pound of macaroni and it lasts me a few days for work meals!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 30, 2016)

thqmas said:


> You can eat Lentils. It's like 28g of protein for 100g (uncooked weight).
> 
> Chickpeas will have 20.5g of protein per 100g



Question - Whats the difference between a Chickpea & a Lentil Bean ?

Answer - I never let a Lentil Bean on my face.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 30, 2016)

I admit, I had to google that one. Z, you dirty dog.


----------

